# Stubblefield lake



## vinnyv99 (Mar 13, 2010)

I am looking to go fishing in stubblefield lake possible Monday. I am usally a saltwater fisherman but I love to eat crappie. My buddy has a 18' Jon boat want to know can you put in by the bridge or is there somewhere else to put in at. Also are. The crappie still there what do I fish with bait or artificials. Can anyone give me a crash course in freshwater fishing. Thanks


----------



## JMGuerrero (Aug 18, 2009)

vinnyv99 said:


> I am looking to go fishing in stubblefield lake possible Monday. I am usally a saltwater fisherman but I love to eat crappie. My buddy has a 18' Jon boat want to know can you put in by the bridge or is there somewhere else to put in at. Also are. The crappie still there what do I fish with bait or artificials. Can anyone give me a crash course in freshwater fishing. Thanks


I dont have a boat but I see people go in by the bridge on FSR 215. I hear cagle area is a good area to launch too. Just make sure you pass through the boat lane only when going under the bridge on FSR215. I use live minnows at a depth of 6-7 feet deep on the bridge and always catch me a few, the people that use lures very rarely catch any. I would say, a minnow to lure gets you a 10:1 to hit ratio over there. If you use a lure, use dark ones, the water is murky. There are also a lot of Yellow Bass around. The crappie always bite a lot more on the north side of the bridge so it seems the action is hotter on the north side of it for some reason. Again, I don't have a boat but I hope this helps.


----------



## vinnyv99 (Mar 13, 2010)

thanks for the info, where do you get the minnows . I am comming for the woodlands area, and where is Cagle . thsnks agan for the info:texasflag


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

I luanch my 18 ft Kenner in that mud hole by the bridge. If I want to go under the bridge I have to remove my railing and windshield because it is kinda low and like JM mentioned before besure to stay in the boat lane when going under the bridge at Stubblefield. Cagle has a good boat ramp and is located off of 1375 west of 45 before you get to the lake. You can go to 1374 and cross over the freeway to get minnows and then keep going a few miles and turn left for Stubblefield or after you get the minnows get back on the feeder going back to 1375 to go to Cagle. If you use jigs be sure to have black and chartrues, they have been killin them on that color.

Matt


----------



## JMGuerrero (Aug 18, 2009)

If you are coming from the South side, you can also exit on 2920 and on the right side of the feeder theres a place called the Bait Bucket. They open at 6 am and accept cash only. It looks like a little blue house. Heres a link:

http://maps.google.com/maps/place?o...+bucket&hnear=houston&cid=9426251221940321167

Gander Mountain also sells minnows but they open at 9am.


----------



## vinnyv99 (Mar 13, 2010)

hey thanks for the info Ill write back and tell ya how I did


----------



## vinnyv99 (Mar 13, 2010)

well i went last monday spent the whole day out there and all i got was wet line. im not complaining its better than being at work. spoke to the locals and no one was catching anything either. everyone was saying that the fish are still scattered. people were catching 1 or 2 here and there. the water was 60 degrees and was told it should be around 70. manybe i will get them next time


----------

